# East Africa - Nature & Urban Scenes



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Aerials and Views of Nairobi and Dar*

2nd page means more photos 


*Nairobi* Kenya







































*Dar Es Salaam* Tanzania


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Mountains*

*Mount Kilimanjaro* Tanzania





























*Mount Kenya* Kenya


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Great pictures! :applause:


----------



## Avens (Jan 19, 2006)

zaqattaq said:


> This is great


My favourite picture too :tongue2: 

Some good pics though.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Here's the larger version... Football is the #1 sport in East and Southern Africa, and the Premiership is followed by millions. Man Utd, Liverpool and Arsenal have the largest followings:



















Western Kenya:










Mombasa, Kenya:










Amboseli, Kenya (near Tanzanian border)











Over 40,000 British nationals live in Kenya, and the region is highly influenced by UK sport.


----------

